# Looking for ss Santa Clara



## pwestdij (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

Looking quite sometime for a photo of the SS Santa Clara,
a C4-S-65a MARAD-type ship build in 1966 by Sun.
She's already been scapped some years ago.
Looking for a photo in her configuration as a Ready Reserve Force ship
in which she was layed-up in the reserve fleet.
Otherwise a photo when she served with Grace-lines and later on
Prudential-lines would also do.
Only got a photo of her lauch.
Hope some could help me out

Thanks.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I think this may be her here ;
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sa/slides/Santa Clara-02.html
Best Wishes scorcher


----------



## pwestdij (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, but it's not the C4-S-65a cl Santa Clara


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*Santa Clara*

View attachment 22405
Oooops! my mistake but I knew I had a photo somewhere;
The right one here from Merchant Ships World Built. Vol XV.
Sorry if this is not what you want?


----------



## pwestdij (Jan 23, 2011)

That's is the one, thanks


----------

